# How Can I DIY a kritter keeper? Or is Tupperware better?



## Extrememantid (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi guys..

So I was thinking.. Since my rhombo's will be to big for the 32 oz deli cups by sub adult.. I might as well do some work to a critter keeper.. My plan is to cut out each side leaving corners and edges so it doesn't fall apart and hot gluing screen.. Problem is.. What could I use to cut out the thick plastic?? And I am also thinking I want to cut out the top part of the lid and hot glue screen to that too.. Is this worth the work or should I attempt to find large deli cups or maybe tuperware? Like a 2-3 litter Tupperware container..


----------



## HungryGhost (Dec 18, 2013)

I think cutting the critter keeper plastic will give you trouble. It's very brittle and will probably end up cracking and breaking. I would go with the Tupperware or a large pretzel jar. The plastic is thinner, softer and easier to work with. Good luck!


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2013)

I dislike critter keepers for a variety of reasons. It may be difficult to cut that kind of plastic but you could try a dremel tool. Personally, when in your situation I use 2.5 gallon mini glass aquariums. These come with glass dividers and can be sectioned into thirds. When needed, I cut another slot in the center of the black plastic so that I can divide it in half instead of thirds.

These tanks are a little pricey especially when you add in the cost of the screened lids. But I bought several of them years ago and I love them.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 18, 2013)

Rick said:


> I dislike critter keepers for a variety of reasons. It may be difficult to cut that kind of plastic but you could try a dremel tool. Personally, when in your situation I use 2.5 gallon mini glass aquariums. These come with glass dividers and can be sectioned into thirds. When needed, I cut another slot in the center of the black plastic so that I can divide it in half instead of thirds.
> 
> These tanks are a little pricey especially when you add in the cost of the screened lids. But I bought several of them years ago and I love them.


Thanks Rick.. I'll look into them more



HungryGhost said:


> I think cutting the critter keeper plastic will give you trouble. It's very brittle and will probably end up cracking and breaking. I would go with the Tupperware or a large pretzel jar. The plastic is
> 
> thinner, softer and easier to work with. Good luck!


Yeah thats sorta what I was thinking..


----------



## Digger (Dec 21, 2013)

Rick said:


> I dislike critter keepers for a variety of reasons. It may be difficult to cut that kind of plastic but you could try a dremel tool. Personally, when in your situation I use 2.5 gallon mini glass aquariums. These come with glass dividers and can be sectioned into thirds. When needed, I cut another slot in the center of the black plastic so that I can divide it in half instead of thirds.
> 
> These tanks are a little pricey especially when you add in the cost of the screened lids. But I bought several of them years ago and I love them.


Rick - What is it you dislike about Kritter Keepers?


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2013)

Digger said:


> Rick - What is it you dislike about Kritter Keepers?


I really don't like the lids mainly. There are many better choices.


----------

